# I just need some help on choosing a bow for hunting/tournaments



## headonpb (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok I've been researching and looking constantly, because I would like to upgrade from my browning rage.

I mainly just want something that will perform just as good in the woods as it would if I took it to a tournament.

The two bows I was looking at mainly were the Bowtech 82nd Airborne and the PSE X-Force.

So could I just get some comparisons of these bows?

I have used an X-Force and want to know what would mainly be the differences between how that felt and the Airborne would feel.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

you need to shoot the other bow yourself to know.....what feels great to one archer mite not to another ..... if i had to pick off the top of my head i would choose the 82nd because of axle length.....also these are speed bows your looking at....have you looked around at any others?????


----------



## headonpb (Mar 5, 2009)

i know you have to shoot them, but i also know there are some physical things that are the same for everyone, like if the grips between bows are that much of a size difference or if one bow has more of vibration that can be felt


also, I haven't looked at really any others, I just know I liked the x force and I've tried a diamond marquis that I liked a ton and the 82nd airborne is a step up from the marquis

but I've also heard some good things about hoyt,

so maybe someone can answer this

what really makes a good tournament bow?

I know mainly for hunting you want something smooth and quiet and steady


----------



## HOYTMAN594 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Different Strokes*

First, Bows are like Fords and Chevys, it is you personal choice. 

But a target bow must be forgiving, no one is perfect every shot.
Balance will help on steadiness, That why I shot the hoyt ultra elite.
The shot through riser makes me fell it is more Balanced. But that is just me.

Speed in target shooting is not as credical but you want a flat shooting bow so speed and arrow choice will aid in that department.

a good fall away rest will help and a single pin sight system for adjustments on 3D range or different distances on indoor shoots.

after that it is a good mental picture and being relaxed with you equipment. that's where shooting a lot of different equipment comes into play. If you have been shooting for hunting purposes you already have some idea what works best for you. That it is why it is really up to you.

One last thing, longer ATA ( axle to axle) distance will be more forgiving, 40 to 41 inch is nice, really made for finger shooter, but working even better with release.
Hope this helps, and these are only my opinions. I am sure there are those who differ. But that's what makes archery sooo much fun.
:set1_CHAPLIN3::nixon:


----------



## headonpb (Mar 5, 2009)

ok thanks for the help, this has really made me think about it


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Do yourself a favor shoot a Firecat before you buy a bow. U wont be dissapointed


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Also, if you can try a Hoyt AlphaMax 35in. You might be very surprised!!


----------

